# A very sweet kitty....sometimes



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been caring and feeding Arwen, my feral girl kitty, for over a year now. It is amazing to me how she went from this skinny, gray, drab hissing cat, slinking up on her belly for her food and then running off, to this girl who comes running for me and lets me pet her and love her. 

This evening, my husband was just finishing up mowing the lawn, and she had run across the street to wait for him to be done, in my neighbors yard, where she likes to also spend time and hide out during the day in her shady azalea bushes. Well, it was dinnertime while my husband was doing the yard, but I could not feed her until he was done. As soon as he was done I called "here kitty kitty", and usually she trots across the street pretty quickly, well, today she ran full speed toward me, flung herself against my leg, I reached down to pick her front paws up (she won't let me lift her off the ground but a half lift is ok), held her against me, she rubbed her head on me, purring all the while.....it was just so adorable. She was looking up at me with her squinty, happy face, and I just kissed her on the top of her head.....instinctively. And she let me. It was a sweet moment. I just love her so much....not saying my love for her is more than my inside cats, but it is definitely special. 

We cleaned out our garage today and I am working on making a side patio that is fenced off with a kitty door that she can have a better place to hang.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That would be awesome to provide the comfort she seems to be looking for at the neighbors! Hard won love is the sweetest, isn't it? It took our Abby a full year before she let me rub her belly and kiss her without that scared look on her face!


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

Howsefrau.....this is so wonderful!! I have watched as this love story has developed since my first day on this forum. I am so happy to see it move to the next level. Oh happy day. I am cheering you both on.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Justteri1000 said:


> Howsefrau.....this is so wonderful!! I have watched as this love story has developed since my first day on this forum. I am so happy to see it move to the next level. Oh happy day. I am cheering you both on.


Thank you


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

That is such a beautiful tale... She's SUCH a lucky girl to have you. Thank you for being her special person and bringing love, joy and security into her life.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

pkbshrew said:


> That is such a beautiful tale... She's SUCH a lucky girl to have you. Thank you for being her special person and bringing love, joy and security into her life.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------

